# West Papuan Carpet Python (Irian Jaya)



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Here's the latest pic of our Irian Jaya (West Papuan Carpet Python) lazying around ...

View attachment 88855


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

That's a beautiful snake


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Nice snake! Any full-tank shots?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

gorgeous! I have one myself that I have had for close to ten years, hes about 7-8 feet now. Hows his attitude? Mine was a little bastard when he was small but he is calm now.

heres an older pic of him.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

they are great looking snakes, nice pics, both of you!


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

those are some sweet snakes guys


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

NIce carpet snake, rbp75 urs looks sweet


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Both of your snakes look beautiful!


----------

